# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  tour du lich Nha Trang

## greencanaltour42

*Du Lịch Nha Trang*

  Lịch trình : HÀ NỘI - NHA TRANG - VINPEARL - HÀ NỘI
  Thời gian : 5 Ngày / 4 Đêm
  Giá :  3.950.000 VNĐ - chưa bao gồm vé máy bay, ô tô
*Ngày 1 : Hà Nội - Nha Trang (Ăn Trưa,Tối)*
 - Sáng : Xe và HDV đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn đưa đoàn khởi hành ra sân bay quốc tế NỘI BÀI làm thủ tục bay đi NHA TRANG. Xe đón khách từ  sân bay Cam Ranh đưa về khách sạn. Tắm biển
 - Ăn trưa : Tắm bùn - Về lại khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
 - Ăn tối : Tự do dạo biển đêm.
Ngày 2 :*Tham quan biển đảo (Ăn sáng, trưa , tối)*
Ăn sáng : Xe đón khách xuống cảng Cầu Đá - Lên tàu - Hồ Cá Trí Nguyên ngắm các loài sinh vật biển - Hòn Mun bơi lặn ngắm mảng san hô và các loài sinh vật biển.Hòn Một ăn trưa trên tàu - tham gia chương trình ca nhạc sống "Hát cho nhau nghe" và sinh hoạt tập thể thưởng thức " tiệcrượu nổi " trên biển và Bar trên tàu (rượu vang)_ ,_Con Sẻ Tre, tắm biển và nghĩ ngơi, thư giãn , Xe đưa khách về lại khách sạn
Ăn tối : nghỉ ngơi
*Ngày 3 :Vinpearl (Ăn sáng, trưa , tối)*
Ăn sáng : Vinpearl land – tham quan các trò chơi trong nhà và ngoài trời. Xem phim 3D, 4D, các trò chơi dưới nước, xem nhạc nước, thủy cung…Ăn trưa
Ăn tối : Nghỉ ngơi.
*Ngày 4 : Tour Nha Phu (Ăn sáng, trưa , tối)*

- Ăn sáng : Xe đón khách đi tour Nha phu , Tham quan đảo hòn Thị , Suối Hoa Lan ,Đảo Khỉ (tiếp xúc với đàn khỉ tự nhiên)
 - Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng trên đảo , Chiều về lại khách sạn
- Ăn tối :  Nghỉ Ngơi.
*Ngày 5 :Nha Trang – Hà Nội (Ắn sáng, trưa)*
Ăn sáng : Xe đưa khách tham quan thành phố Viện hải dương học ,Chùa Long Sơn , tháp Bà , Hòn Chồng , Chợ Đầm mua sắm. Ăn trưa
Chiều tiễn khách ra sân bay Cam Ranh > Đên sân bay Nội Bài xe đón đoàn đưa về điểm hẹn. Kết thúc chương trình >Chia tay đoàn và hẹn gặp lại.
- *Bao gồm:*
Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2 khách/phòngXe vận chuyển tham quan suốt chương trìnhHướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệpCác chương trình tham quanCác bữa ăn: thực đơn thay đổi thường xuyên phù hợp với ấm thực địa phươngKhăn lạnh, nước suốiBảo hiểm du lịchQuà TặngLiên hệ : GREENCANAL TRAVEL
Tầng 3 - 85 A - Tôn Đức Thắng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội

 Tel : 04 3724 5291 - 04 3724 5292

 Hotonline : Mr Quyết: 0904 386 229 Hoặc 01266 200 333

 Y/M : sieuvisa - Skype : greencanaltravel.

----------


## greencanaltravel41

*Du lịch tour Nha Trang - Đà Lạt  cùng dulichthegioi247.com bạn sẽ nhận thấy được sự khác biệt, cùng đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp.Sẽ mang lại sự hài lòng cho bạn và gia đình trong những chuyến du lịch.*
Chi tiết xem thêm tại website : dulichthegioi247.com       
Địa chỉ liên hệ: Tầng 3 - 85 A Tôn Đức Thắng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội      
Tel : Mr Quyết - 0904 386 229 Hoặc Ms Tâm - 01266 200 333 , Ms. Nga 0948353663

----------


## greencanaltour42

*Visa đi Mỹ*

THỦ TỤC VISA MỸ NHANH GIÁ ƯU ĐÃI

 Phí dịch vụ trọn gói: USD 260.00/ khách

 Thời gian làm tối đa 1 ngày quý khách có lịch hẹn phỏng vấn.

 I. Những điều kiện khách hàng có thể đủ điều kiện phỏng vấn

 1. Độ tuổi: Ưu tiên khách hang trên 40 tuổi, có thu nhập ổn định.

 2. Khách hàng trong độ tuổi lao động thì phải :

 Chủ tịch HĐQT, Giám đốc, PGĐ DNNN hoặc DNTN.

 Nếu không phải chủ tịch HĐQT, Giám đốc, PGĐ DNNN hoặc DNTN thì phải có công việc ổn định, thu nhập cao.

 3. Hộ chiếu từng đi nhiều nước.

 4. Có gia đình ràng buộc ở Việt Nam.

 5. Có tài sản ở Việt Nam. + Quý khách cần chuẩn bị kỹ càng những hồ sơ bản chính sau: nhà đất,sổ tiết kiệm,giấy xác nhận có cổ phần, cổ phiếu

 6.Hộ chiếu còn hạn sử dụng 6 tháng trở lên, đã từng đi du lịch các nước khác (kèm theo hộ chiếu cũ nếu có)

 7.02 ảnh cỡ 5 x 5 (chụp thẳng, phông trắng)

 II. Khách hàng nếu là hộ kinh doanh cá thể

 1. Giấy phép thành lập doanh nghiệp/ Giấy phép kinhn doanh

 2. Báo cáo tài chính hang quý, hang năm

 3. Hóa đơn đóng thuế các tháng gần nhất, danh sách, bảng lương nhân viên.

 4. Các hợp đồng mua bán với các đối tác, khách hàng (nếu có)

 5. Nếu là cán bộn công nhân viên nhà nước, CT TNHH, DNTN

 6.Giấy xác nhận

 7. Brochure (Tờ bướm), giới thiệu công ty, doanh nghiệp hoặc sản phẩm, dịch vụ (nếu có)

 8. Danh thiếp giao dịch (nếu có)

 9. Các loại giay tờ khác như : Giấy tờ nhà, đất, x cho thuê, giấy xác nhận có cổ phần, cổ phiếu, tài khoản, sổ tiết kiệm, hợp đồng thuê nhà …(nếu có)

 10. Hộ khẩu, giấy hôn thú hoặc giấy xác nhận ly hôn (nếu có), khai sinh các con (nếu có)
Liên hệ : GREENCANAL TRAVEL

 Tầng 3 - 85 A - Tôn Đức Thắng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội

 Tel : 04 3724 5291 - 04 3724 5292

 Hotonline : Mr Quyết:  0904 386 229 Hoặc Mrs Tâm: 01266 200 333

 Y/M : sieuvisa - Skype : greencanaltravel.

----------

